# today's install



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Rinnai connected to both domestic and hydronic air handler.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

you really love the tape/dope on the gas lines huh


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Bayside500 said:


> you really love the tape/dope on the gas lines huh


Lol. It was gasoila and later was wiped and painted black (just cuz I can). Good eye, though.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

is the pump for the air handler on a timer?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> is the pump for the air handler on a timer?


No, it's on a thermostat, just like a heat pump or a furnace, except it uses a hot water coil to heat the house.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> No, it's on a thermostat, just like a heat pump or a furnace, except it uses a hot water coil to heat the house.


So in the summer the water in the coil will sit for months and become stagnant? Unless I'm missing something you are going to make people very sick.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> So in the summer the water in the coil will sit for months and become stagnant? Unless I'm missing something you are going to make people very sick.


Air handler cycles every 6 hours through summer months to prevent stagnation. (still does the same in the winter months but likely not as often since the heat will be on during alot of those times)
It's a pretty neat option for the slab homes around here that were cursed with the "Apollo" tanks. Speaking of which, how come those units didn't make anyone sick?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> is the pump for the air handler on a timer?


sorry just re-read this..... it's on a thermostat AND a timer. http://www.tech-4-you.com/ESC/PDF/New_York/Combo_Heat_&_Water_Heating.pdf


----------



## battleplumbing (Oct 10, 2013)

Why do you need a tempering valve for an air handing. do you still have to install an expansion vestal or is it an open system.sorry mate we get the products 5 years after you guys do


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

battleplumbing said:


> Why do you need a tempering valve for an air handing. do you still have to install an expansion vestal or is it an open system.sorry mate we get the products 5 years after you guys do


Ya not a boiler man...


----------



## battleplumbing (Oct 10, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Ya not a boiler man...


than what is that the air handler look like an instantaneous domestic hot water unit to me bud :blink: ill google it more


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Shouldn't there be a heat exchange plate so no cross contamination??


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

vinpadali said:


> Shouldn't there be a heat exchange plate so no cross contamination??


You can use potable water for heating but the air handler must be made for it, type L coil lead free blah blah. Maximum distance between heater and coil, forget what it is now because they keep changing it. Heater must be approved for space heating. Pump must be on a timer to keep the water from becoming stagnant. Pump must be stainless or bronze. I'm sure I'm forgetting some other things but there are a lot of rules for doing it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> Air handler cycles every 6 hours through summer months to prevent stagnation. (still does the same in the winter months but likely not as often since the heat will be on during alot of those times)
> It's a pretty neat option for the slab homes around here that were cursed with the "Apollo" tanks. Speaking of which, how come those units didn't make anyone sick?


I'm sure some people did and no one knew why. Could be extra chlorination way back when too. I'm not a huge fan of using potable water for heating but in some situations it is a nice option.


----------

